# UK expat living in NZ, can i file for divorce in UK court with out using a solicitor?



## denny75

Hi, 
I moved to NZ from the UK just over a year ago. I moved with my husband and 2 children.
Our marriage has broken down, and we have been living apart for some months now, and we want to get divorced, can we file papaers in a UK court without having to use a solicitor? i have found one who deals with overseas divorce, but i just can't afford it, as my husband wants me to pay for it as he says i'm to blame, which i'm not, but don't want to fight it as i want to get divorced ASAP. Custody over the children is all sorted, and we have no issues with it, and we have no assets to divide between us, making it a simple divorce case.

I don't want to use the NZ system as we haven't been separated long and i don't want to wait for 2 years.


----------

